# Merry Christmas from Obi!!



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

Merry Christmas from Obi and our family!! For a 7 month old puppy I'd say he did really good waiting in line to see Santa. He may have barked some, but I'd say 70% of the time he was a perfect little guy. We just decided his barking was because he was so excited to tell Santa what he wanted for Christmas, definitely not because of all the incredibly well behaved dogs surrounding us. Anyways, I love this picture and had to share!

Hope everyone has and is having a wonderful Holiday Season!!!

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

Great photo! Obi is a handsome boy.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Awesome photo! I had Mei at petsmart the other day to just check her weight and in the doorway area there was a dogs meet Santa line lol.


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

NaughtyNibbler said:


> Great photo! Obi is a handsome boy.


Thank you! I wasn't expecting to get a photo I loved just because I knew it would be such a different environment. I was kind of doing it for the experience but, I was still hopeful! It really worked out


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

Mei said:


> Awesome photo! I had Mei at petsmart the other day to just check her weight and in the doorway area there was a dogs meet Santa line lol.


Thank you  I brought my childhood dog to petsmart with my Mom when I was like 13 and I still have the picture where you can see dark hair and a dark beard coming out of his Santa hat and beard lol. I decided to see how the mall was since I live in a big city and it's a really nice and relatively spaced out mall and it was great. All the dogs there were very well behaved, you could tell which ones were still puppies haha. One lady had her dog holding it's own leash while she was looking through photo packages! I told Obi to watch and learn! You'll have to get a picture of Mei if you get the chance! I'd love to see everyone's Christmas photos


----------

